# good luck on bidding or you selling it for 950



## militarymonark (Feb 2, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shelby-Bicycle-/180599215010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0c8d53a2


----------



## prewarfan (Feb 2, 2011)

Then there is the 10 grand rollfast..............


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know, the green paint sure helps the value?


----------



## OldRider (Feb 2, 2011)

Hells bells, if I was trying to sell  that bike for 950 I sure would have tried to come up with a writeup of more then 5 brief words! Sometimes its the way the ad is worded that makes it sell.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think wording is going to help that situation. Unless the five words are "Frame is made of gold"


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't understand why it says "good luck." What luck is required to buy it now? Good luck clicking the button?


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been trying to "buy it now" but apparently I'm not lucky enough


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2011)

like I said good luck selling it


----------



## jwm (Feb 3, 2011)

That's almost as good as the $399. Schwinn springer fork. Oh, I'm jumpin' on that one for sure.

JWM


----------

